# Free booking changes announced



## goaliedave (Mar 13, 2020)

Letter today... Diamond offering free changes. Post on Vistana thread says Vistana customers sol. 1 for Diamond.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## cindyc (Mar 13, 2020)

I just got off the phone with DRI Owner Services trying to change my reservations which are supposed to start *tomorrow* at Cabo Azul.   The agent I spoke with was able to cancel my reservations, which were actually through Destination Exchange, without penalty.  HOWEVER, if you want to change or modify the reservation for different dates or locations, *you will still be charged a new exchange fee*.   They are not refunding the Exchange Fees nor refunding any fees you may have paid to upgrade your exchange.

They will work with you to rebook or they can just cancel your reservation and redeposit it back into your Destination Exchange.

By the way, the agents at Owner Services were unaware of the letter the OP provided.  I forwarded it to them.  They had not seen it.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 13, 2020)

cindyc said:


> I just got off the phone with DRI Owner Services trying to change my reservations which are supposed to start *tomorrow* at Cabo Azul. The agent I spoke with was able to cancel my reservations, which were actually through Destination Exchange, without penalty. HOWEVER, if you want to change or modify the reservation for different dates or locations, *you will still be charged a new exchange fee*. They are not refunding the Exchange Fees nor refunding any fees you may have paid to upgrade your exchange.
> 
> They will work with you to rebook or they can just cancel your reservation and redeposit it back into your Destination Exchange.
> 
> By the way, the agents at Owner Services were unaware of the letter the OP provided. I forwarded it to them. They had not seen it.


Glad i could help! If you contact the CEO he'll get your fees refunded.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## cindyc (Mar 13, 2020)

Thank you! What email do I use to contact the CEO?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 13, 2020)

cindyc said:


> Thank you! What email do I use to contact the CEO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


His business card (attached) is on the reception counter of every resort.

Best to get help is post issues on social media... official fb page or twitter. Since you've already paid not sure if it can be refunded but try.

Fyi next time just ask for a supervisor orcall back get someone different. I made 2 changes today, 1 no issue, 2nd they wanted $75 i asked for supervisor and it was done free. This is my approach for every business i must contact and always works.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Emi (Mar 14, 2020)

I had to cancel reservations for April 1st made with Diamond points. First the rep did not know that it was allowed under 31 days. She checked with her supervisor and told me she can change the reservation to a later date but the points need to be used or lose it. Diamond unlike other timeshare companies will not just return points back to your account.


----------



## cindyc (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks Goaliedave and TUG!  I followed your advice and emailed the CEO last night.  By 9 am this morning I had a response indicating both the exchange fees and upgrade fees would be refunded!  Since it was two trades and two upgrades I saved over $600!


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 17, 2020)

cindyc said:


> Thanks Goaliedave and TUG! I followed your advice and emailed the CEO last night. By 9 am this morning I had a response indicating both the exchange fees and upgrade fees would be refunded! Since it was two trades and two upgrades I saved over $600!


Woo hoo!!

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------

